# World of Tanks -( Windows 8.1) USB disconnect/connect Sound & anschließendes Lag -Problem!!!



## MiezeMatze (2. April 2015)

*World of Tanks -( Windows 8.1) USB disconnect/connect Sound & anschließendes Lag -Problem!!!*

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Vorher sei gesagt dass ich sonst bisher nirgends Probleme mit meinem Rechner habe nur in diesem Fall- es nervt aber ganz schön und im Netz finde ich nichts konkretes obwohl viele anscheinend ähnliche Probleme haben.

Ich spiele WoT ( mit skype oder Teamspeak)... seit heute ist es pötzlich so dass ich ab und zu einen *USB disconnect-Sound und direkt danach einen connect-Sound*  höre und ich im Anschluss ca. 3-5 sek später ein Lag oder Freez im Spiel habe.
Danach geht es ganz normal weiter, sofort wieder flüssig & keine Abstürze oder ähnliches.

An den USB ports hängen Maus , Tastatur & ein Headset... 
Bei den Headsets habe ich zwei getestet...ein USB wireless und ein Kabel USB.... Problem tritt bei beiden auf.

Windows meldet sich ja sonst bei jedem scheiss aber hier sieht man nix... keine Meldung/warnung etc.

Hatte jemand das selbe Problem und hat es gelöst? Danke


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. April 2015)

*AW: World of Tanks -( Windows 8.1) USB disconnect/connect Sound & anschließendes Lag -Problem!!!*

Hab mal in Energie Optionen - Erweiterte Optionen: USB von (Voreinstellung) stromsparen - auf max. Leistung

Jetzt hab ich schon 2,5h Ruhe...gutes Zeichen


----------

